# The bird is freed



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585841080431321088


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

If that's how Musk wants to spend his money and spread his influence, <shrug> 

I have seen posts on other boards where people are hailing Musk as some sort of savior, saying he's a loyal patriotic American, but really, I've never seen anything to support that. 

What I _have_ read about him is that he likes the idea of cyborgs, thinks almost anything can be resolved with the use of computer devices, and he really doesn't seem to be terribly driven by morals or ethics.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I respect what Musk has achieved in business. I just don't believe that this endeavor will pan out the way he first envisioned. I think he knows that as well. He was forced to follow through by court cases.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I think he's on the autism scale.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

So what? I don’t have enough fingers and toes to count all the folks that I know who are “on the spectrum.”


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Looks promising but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Pony said:


> If that's how Musk wants to spend his money and spread his influence, <shrug>
> 
> I have seen posts on other boards where people are hailing Musk as some sort of savior, saying he's a loyal patriotic American, but really, I've never seen anything to support that.
> 
> What I _have_ read about him is that he likes the idea of cyborgs, thinks almost anything can be resolved with the use of computer devices, and he really doesn't seem to be terribly driven by morals or ethics.


Spot on. I dont know enough about Musk but he does own a company called "Neuro-link" that is developing chips to implant in people's brains so we can be "connected" to the internet... quite literally.

I find it hard to believe that somebody who wants to put chips in people's brains is also a champion of individual liberty, free speech, and personal autonomy. Hope Im wrong.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

The guy is a genuine maniac surrounded by boot-lickers. The world should be afraid of him.

.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

There are others more maniacal and dangerous than Elon.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

GTX63 said:


> There are others more maniacal and dangerous than Elon.


That may be, but are they the richest man in the world worshipped by a tech cult of adoring, unrealistic millenial boot-licking human automatons who want to have computer chips implanted in their brains? 

.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Top dollar doesn't always equate to top evil says Bill Gates.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Adirondackian said:


> I find it hard to believe that somebody who wants to put chips in people's brains is also a champion of individual liberty, free speech, and personal autonomy. Hope Im wrong.


Haven't seen or heard of him saying that it wouldn't be voluntary. Have you?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Paumon said:


> The guy is a genuine maniac surrounded by boot-lickers. The world should be afraid of him.
> 
> .


I get that he’s a little kooky, but where do you get maniac? What has he done or said that makes him a maniac?

If it’s the brain chip thing, I don’t get that as maniacal. I don’t want one, and I see it as the things of horror movies, but making that technology, and forcing people to use it are two completely different things. He’s a techie guy, and there are lots of indications that bioelectronics are “the way of the future”. For him to be playing in that space is just good business.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

kinderfeld said:


> Haven't seen or heard of him saying that it wouldn't be voluntary. Have you?


I remember the same arguments being made 25 years ago around cellphones. People think "If I dont want one I just wont get one"...well today you have about 90% of adults in America who carry cellphones all the time. Alot of them say they dont like the loss of privacy, they dont like the fact that the phones spy on them and collect data but they feel like they have to have it in order to function in today's society.

You can force a person in a number of ways, not all of them direct. There's no law that says I have to have a bank account, yet my town recently stopped taking property tax payments in cash. Only check. Theres no law explicitly requiring me to do business with a bank in order to own property, but thats exactly the reality. If you dont do business with a bank the state will take your property...thats the way it works out. I can have a million dollars in cash, doesnt matter. The turnpike in my state no longer accepts cash, you must have an app or speedpass. Otherwise, they will mail you a bill with a penalty attached. Am I forced to have a cellphone or speedpass? Not directly [ I dont have either ] but I pay a penalty for it.

A person who is favor of, and promoting the micro-chipping of people's brains, is promoting a world with less privacy, less freedom and more centralized control. If he isnt, he's extremely short-sighted.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

I think he is primarily a libertarian. He likes free speech and that is a big plus after all this time of one party trying to shut up anyone who opposes their views. His personal life appears to be a mess and I know little about him other than that.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Paumon said:


> The guy is a genuine maniac surrounded by boot-lickers. The world should be afraid of him.
> 
> .


Spoken like a neurotypical bully.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Adirondackian said:


> I remember the same arguments being made 25 years ago around cellphones. People think "If I dont want one I just wont get one"...well today you have about 90% of adults in America who carry cellphones all the time. Alot of them say they dont like the loss of privacy, they dont like the fact that the phones spy on them and collect data but they feel like they have to have it in order to function in today's society.
> 
> You can force a person in a number of ways, not all of them direct. There's no law that says I have to have a bank account, yet my town recently stopped taking property tax payments in cash. Only check. Theres no law explicitly requiring me to do business with a bank in order to own property, but thats exactly the reality. If you dont do business with a bank the state will take your property...thats the way it works out. I can have a million dollars in cash, doesnt matter. The turnpike in my state no longer accepts cash, you must have an app or speedpass. Otherwise, they will mail you a bill with a penalty attached. Am I forced to have a cellphone or speedpass? Not directly [ I dont have either ] but I pay a penalty for it.
> 
> ...


Draw all the comparisons you want. He's still not proposing that people be forced to put a chip in their brain.



Adirondackian said:


> yet my town recently stopped taking property tax payments in cash. Only check.


Now that's odd considering most places don't take personal checks anymore. Hence, few people carry a check book these days. Can't remember the last time I wrote a check. But still, there are numerous other methods of payment that don't require you to have a bank account.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> What has he done or said that makes him a maniac?


Nothing. Just like he hasn't proposed the forced "chipping" of people. Won't stop peoples' imaginations from running wild.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiro said:


> View attachment 115438


Yes. If nothing else, there is that.😁


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

barnbilder said:


> Spoken like a neurotypical bully.


What in the world are you talking about?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> So what? I don’t have enough fingers and toes to count all the folks that I know who are “on the spectrum.”


Indeed. 

Why can't some of us just be quirky or odd? Why are DSM pathology labels necessary? 

Frankly, there are far too many who are using the "spectrum" label to excuse poor behavior.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Pony said:


> What in the world are you talking about?


He was responding to this statement.



Paumon said:


> The guy is a genuine maniac surrounded by boot-lickers. The world should be afraid of him.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Paumon said:


> The guy is a genuine maniac surrounded by boot-lickers. The world should be afraid of him.


Is that a professional diagnosis or are you just spouting off about someone you don't like?


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Adirondackian said:


> I remember the same arguments being made 25 years ago around cellphones. People think "If I dont want one I just wont get one"...well today you have about 90% of adults in America who carry cellphones all the time. Alot of them say they dont like the loss of privacy, they dont like the fact that the phones spy on them and collect data but they feel like they have to have it in order to function in today's society.


I don't want one and I didn't/won't get one. Nothing says anyone _has_ to have one... it may be inconvenient for someone to not have a cell phone, but it isn't a requirement.

Of course my ability to "function in today's society" is debatable... on a number of levels


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

homesteadforty said:


> Is that a professional diagnosis or are you just spouting off about someone you don't like?


Pretty broad statement, really.
Kind of like saying Canadians are a bunch of eh' holes! 😁


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

kinderfeld said:


> He was responding to this statement.


What statement?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Pony said:


> What statement?


This one. Post #8.


Paumon said:


> The guy is a genuine maniac surrounded by boot-lickers. The world should be afraid of him.


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

Unfortunately, society in general does make it difficult for those of us who do not want technology running our lives.
I don't have a cell phone and it makes it danged inconvenient to do/not do a lot of things. All of these companies 
wanting you to use their "app" for everything and order/buy everything on your phone. Many places want you
to pay with your phone. Notifications of emergency situations on your phone. 

All of this just sucks for those of us who either choose not to have one or don't live where there is reception.
(I happen to be both) 

Let's just hope that does not become the case with the chips in your head idea. 

As for the inability to pay with cash, I was under the impression that somewhere/someone had made is so that it was 
illegal NOT to take cash. As it is legal tender (last time I checked anyway)


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Pony said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Why can't some of us just be quirky or odd? Why are DSM pathology labels necessary?
> 
> *Frankly, there are far too many who are using the "spectrum" label to excuse poor behavior.*


There was a time once when it was considered a socially acceptable aspect of human nature for people to have their own harmless little oddities, quirks, eccentricities and foibles.

About the spectrum thing what you said is the truth. There are also far too many people who lie and are using the "spectrum" label as a lame excuse for their own poor behaviour and instability. People do it even when they know they aren't really on the spectrum but do have an otherwise diagnosable mental disorder that they don't want to admit to. It seems to have become a new blanket cover excuse in recent years, especially with people on social media and anonymous online discussion boards who use it as an excuse for themselves when they know they can't be made to prove it in person.

.


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

kinderfeld said:


> Haven't seen or heard of him saying that it wouldn't be voluntary. Have you?


Ah but the big issue with such things really comes from others such as the World Economic Forum, Schwab and his many well placed deciples.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

kinderfeld said:


> Draw all the comparisons you want. He's still not proposing that people be forced to put a chip in their brain.


I did draw some very good comparisons which made my point. I dont care what Elon Musk SAYS or proposes publicly, I look at what he is DOING and where it's going. And I draw my conclusions about him from what I see not what I hear.

PS most major businesses take a check. I dont know too many that dont. The supermarket takes a check, the hardware store, the vet, the doctors office, tractor supply, the fuel companies...about the only business I can think of that doesnt take a check is the gas station [ but they probably would in a pinch ] and probably some restaurants. Might be a case where you just dont personally use checks so you assume nobody takes them.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Drizler said:


> Ah but the big issue with such things really comes from others such as the World Economic Forum, Schwab and his many well placed deciples.


Of course and remember he has a legal fiduciary obligation to push his product in any way that makes the company a profit. If that means supporting candidates or proposals that obligate people to be chipped...then of course he will do so.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

Hiro said:


> View attachment 115438


That's a Terry Pratchett meme! 

Ghenghiz Cohen, known as Cohen the Barbarian is a fictional character in Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels. He began as a parody of the famous pulp hero Conan the Barbarian and Genghis Khan.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Paumon said:


> There was a time once when it was considered a socially acceptable aspect of human nature for people to have their own harmless little oddities, quirks, eccentricities and foibles.
> 
> About the spectrum thing what you said is the truth. There are also far too many people who lie and are using the "spectrum" label as a lame excuse for their own poor behaviour and instability. People do it even when they know they aren't really on the spectrum but do have an otherwise diagnosable mental disorder that they don't want to admit to. It seems to have become a new blanket cover excuse in recent years, especially with people on social media and anonymous online discussion boards who use it as an excuse for themselves when they know they can't be made to prove it in person.
> 
> .


So the most typical example of aspberger's in the public spotlght during our time should be shunned, demeaned and hated. Got it. Glad we don't have to follow such ignorant and bigoted advice any more than we have to insert brain chips.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Doesn't matter that Elon is working on a "chip". He's not the only one working on it. Who here thinks that if Elon was to quit working on it that it will go away?

No one in their right mind.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

mreynolds said:


> He's not the only one working on it. Who here thinks that if Elon was to quit working on it that it will go away?
> No one in their right mind.


Words like Gain of Function, Fauci, Boston University come to mind.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Words like Gain of Function, Fauci, Boston University come to mind.


Sure, but there’s a key difference between the bio-chip research and what Fauci did. Fauci et. al. unleashed Covid on us, against our will, specifically to cripple us and bend us to his masters’ will. Musk is developing bio-chips because it is a technology that has the potential to be profitable, with both good and bad possible outcomes.

Don’t hate the man that invented the technology. Hate the man who uses it in nefarious ways. When Hiram Maxim invented the machine gun, he didn’t line up the deplorables in front of the trench that would become their mass grave.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

kinderfeld said:


> This one. Post #8.


Ah. 

Not showing up on my screen, so it must be one of the few people who became so irritating that I decided they aren't worth my time. 

Next time, I'll look for "missing" posts before I ask. 

Thanks for letting me know which one it was.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Doesn't matter that Elon is working on a "chip". He's not the only one working on it. Who here thinks that if Elon was to quit working on it that it will go away?
> 
> No one in their right mind.


Exactly right. This falls under the work on transhumanism.

Here is a list of activities within that discipline. 









Top Ten Transhumanist Technologies


Transhumanists advocate the improvement of human capacities through advanced technology. Not just technology as in gadgets you get from Best Buy, but technology in the grander sense of strategies for eliminating disease, providing cheap but high-quality products to the world’s poorest, improving...



lifeboat.com


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Paumon said:


> That may be, but are they the richest man in the world worshipped by a tech cult of adoring, unrealistic millenial boot-licking human automatons who want to have computer chips implanted in their brains?
> 
> .


I am surprised you are upset that an African American man is successful.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

mreynolds said:


> Doesn't matter that Elon is working on a "chip". He's not the only one working on it. Who here thinks that if Elon was to quit working on it that it will go away?
> 
> No one in their right mind.


Agreed, it won't go away. There have been people already willingly getting chipped for at least a couple of decades that I know of, maybe longer, but they weren't chips that get connected to the brain, they're placed in other parts of the body. I don't know who first came up with the idea of the human brain being plugged into the web, whether it was taken from just a fictional book or SF movie stuff or not, but I think that Musk has been the first person to talk seriously about getting plugged in as a real goal of his. Even if he does give up on it I have no doubt that other people would still run with the idea of being plugged in so no, it isn't going to go away. I just hope it won't be for people who want to abandon physical society to live and play in a virtual reality in their heads, which is what Musk wants and has been promoting.

.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Sure, but there’s a key difference between the bio-chip research and what Fauci did. Fauci et. al. unleashed Covid on us, against our will, specifically to cripple us and bend us to his masters’ will. Musk is developing bio-chips because it is a technology that has the potential to be profitable, with both good and bad possible outcomes.
> 
> Don’t hate the man that invented the technology. Hate the man who uses it in nefarious ways. When Hiram Maxim invented the machine gun, he didn’t line up the deplorables in front of the trench that would become their mass grave.


Agreed. I'm not a hater; even Fauci probably has a dog or cat or mistress that loves him. I always just find it a little amusing the level of evil some folks apply to certain individuals while ignoring the obvious players.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

poppy said:


> I am surprised you are upset that an African American man is successful.


I'm not upset about Musk being successful, I know about his entire history and I know he's a very clever, ingenious person but I'm concerned about him being a cunning maniac because that's what he is. Any half-way intuitive and intelligent person should be able to see that by looking at his face and eyes even before knowing about his brilliance and his accomplishments. He's a maniac who also just happens to be the wealthiest man in the world which is a dangerous thing.

As far as his multiple citizenships are concerned I couldn't care less about that. He's naturally South African first as his country of birth, then naturally Canadian second because of his Canadian mother - he never had to apply for citizenship with those two countries, he was born with it. And he's American 3rd because he applied for citizenship to America after he moved to Canada to live for awhile so he could go to universities in both Canada and America. 

And for all I know he might have already bought his way into honourary citizenships with several other countries too. There are no international limits on how many citizenships an individual can possess.

.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

maniac

mā′nē-ăk″
*noun*

A psychotic or otherwise mentally ill person who exhibits violent or bizarre behavior. Not used in psychiatric diagnosis.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

GTX63 said:


> maniac
> 
> mā′nē-ăk″
> *noun*
> ...


There are several definitions for maniac, one of them from the Collins English dictionary is: _any intemperate or obsessive or overly zealous or enthusiastic person_. That describes Musk to a T as well as describing a number of people online.

I think it's probably a better idea to not cherry pick only definitions that suit one's own personal ideals and instead be familiar with all of the definitions that can apply to a word.

Check it out:





__





full definitions of the word MANIAC - Google Search






www.google.ca





.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Paumon said:


> I'm not upset about Musk being successful, I know about his entire history and I know he's a very clever, ingenious person but I'm concerned about him being a cunning maniac because that's what he is. Any half-way intuitive and intelligent person should be able to see that by looking at his face and eyes
> 
> .


So you can evaluate a person's mental state by "looking at their face and eyes"? Interesting. Your special powers must be in high demand between all of the intelligence agencies and universities.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Paumon said:


> I'm not upset about Musk being successful, I know about his entire history and I know he's a very clever, ingenious person but I'm concerned about him being a cunning maniac because that's what he is. Any half-way intuitive and intelligent person should be able to see that by looking at his face and eyes even before knowing about his brilliance and his accomplishments. He's a maniac who also just happens to be the wealthiest man in the world which is a dangerous thing.


So, given several opportunities, you can’t actually point to anything maniacal that he’s done, but you can tell just by looking in his eyes… and any half-way intelligent person should be able to judge him the same way?


You really are a messed up individual, you know that?


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

LOL. Meet Musk's 10 children and the names he has given them: 









Who are Elon Musk’s kids? His 10 children’s names, ages and mothers


The Tesla mogul and one of his top Neuralink executives, Shivon Zilis, reportedly welcomed twins in November 2021. Meet Musk’s family.




pagesix.com





You should see his women. He's stated elsewhere that he's aiming at having at least 20 children regardless of however many other baby mamas he has to discard in order to achieve that goal (like the last 3 baby mamas he's already discarded so far). Even if I didn't already know what a fruit cake he is, after learning the de-humanizing names he's given to some of his most recent kids born it wouldn't have surprised me to learn that at least one of his oldest children at the age of 18 filed to denounce and disown Musk. I won't be surprised if most of his children have denounced him at the time they reach their age of majority. 

I don't trust him, that is my prerogative.

Be honest now - do you trust him? Do you know what all of his so far stated goals are for human society and for the fate of planet Earth? If you don't know then it might be a good idea for you to make an effort to discover for yourself what he really is before putting your trust in him.

.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Paumon said:


> ...but I'm concerned about him being a cunning maniac because that's what he is. Any half-way intuitive and intelligent person should be able to see that by looking at his face and eyes...


Wow! Do you not see the problem with that statement... really... you can tell a maniac by what they look like??? Conversely, you must be able to tell how good people are by their looks???


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Here we go, meet his baby mamas so far, first on the list being the one he refers to as his "starter wife". Elon Musk’s dating and relationship history: His girlfriends and wives

.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Bet if he was a chick, and had had ten abortions with various dudes, he would be your hero. Likewise, if he was himself, and said bad things about the orange man, you would be his staunchest supporter.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Those who can "tell someone by what they look like" seems I dunno, in today's climate, sort of racist.
Probably works for getting out of jury duty.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Paumon said:


> There are several definitions for maniac, one of them from the Collins English dictionary is: _any intemperate or obsessive or overly zealous or enthusiastic person_. That describes Musk to a T as well as describing a number of people online.
> 
> I think it's probably a better idea to not cherry pick only definitions that suit one's own personal ideals and instead be familiar with all of the definitions that can apply to a word.


Nah, that cherry was the first in line on google fu. It just seems to be a tad too sour for your lips.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> So, given several opportunities, you can’t actually point to anything maniacal that he’s done, but you can tell just by looking in his eyes… and any half-way intelligent person should be able to judge him the same way?
> 
> 
> You really are a messed up individual, you know that?


I can appreciate any bigot or phobe who isn't ashamed of what they are. I love the honesty.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

homesteadforty said:


> Wow! Do you not see the problem with that statement... really... you can tell a maniac by what they look like??? Conversely, you must be able to tell how good people are by their looks???


I don't have a problem with it and I don't care if some other people do. Yes and yes to your other two questions. Most animals possess the same facility through both the visual cues and sense of smell. In humans reading the eyes and body/facial language is a primitive visual recognition facility that around 25% of the human population still retains as a primal survival trait. Most really good hunters or animal husbanders have it. The other 75% have lost it or it's been bred out of them, especially with the onset of the industrial revolution. 

Some people simply accept it as a form of intuition or gut reaction in themselves and don't question it, they just go with it. Not everybody resents it, just some people within the 75% who don't possess or understand the same facility. Maybe some of the 75% feel a sense of jealousy and a lack of something vital in themselves and that could be what they really resent.

Do you have animals? If you do then go look into their eyes and hold the eye contact for a few seconds and see if you get a sense of what they are thinking about you. If you have the trait you will get a message from their eyes and certain facial movements about their thoughts about you.

.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585509583757320194


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Paumon said:


> I don't have a problem with it and I don't care if some other people do. .


Yet you keep explaining.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585869594597597185


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Paumon said:


> I'm concerned about him being a cunning maniac because that's what he is. Any half-way intuitive and intelligent person should be able to see that by looking at his face and eyes





Paumon said:


> I don't have a problem with it and I don't care if some other people do. Yes and yes to your other two questions. Most animals possess the same facility through both the visual cues and sense of smell. In humans reading the eyes and body/facial language is a primitive visual recognition facility that around 25% of the human population still retains as a primal survival trait. Most really good hunters or animal husbanders have it. The other 75% have lost it or it's been bred out of them, especially with the onset of the industrial revolution.
> 
> Some people simply accept it as a form of intuition or gut reaction in themselves and don't question it, they just go with it. Not everybody resents it, just some people within the 75% who don't possess or understand the same facility. Maybe some of the 75% feel a sense of jealousy and a lack of something vital in themselves and that could be what they really resent.
> 
> Do you have animals? If you do then go look into their eyes and hold the eye contact for a few seconds and see if you get a sense of what they are thinking about you. If you have the trait you will get a message from their eyes and certain facial movements about their thoughts about you.


You're not intuitive. Just hateful and probably jealous.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

kinderfeld said:


> You're not intuitive. Just hateful and probably jealous.


Awwww shucks. Y'all are just saying that because you're intolerant of the nerve of anybody else not worshipping your hero and expressing an opposite opinion about him. 

Isn't that intolerant attitude the antithesis of the free speech rights that Musk says he's promoting by buying off Twitter?

I'm not jealous of him, I'm disappointed in him. 

Believe it or not there was a time once when I was proud of Musk as a Canadian before his successes went to his head. Before he started riding rough shod over and abusing other people who fall all over and bow to him in exchange for being bought off. He was always a little bit quirky as a child protege but he used to be a nice boy before he started getting weird with his fantasies and morally corrupted.

.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

mreynolds said:


> Doesn't matter that Elon is working on a "chip". He's not the only one working on it. Who here thinks that if Elon was to quit working on it that it will go away?
> 
> No one in their right mind.


Whats that got to do with Elon Musk? Its like saying if Al Capone stopped his rackets, somebody else would do it anyway. That doesnt make Al Capone a good guy.

Its not a matter of brain chips "going away". The point is, working on a brain chip demonstrates something about his values, his ideals, and his ethics. Its shows me where he stands.

He's not pouring his investment money into privacy apps or technologies to protect people from data collection and spying, right? Do you think what a person does, where he invests his time and money demonstrate something about his world views? Of course it does.

No sane person would refute it.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

homesteadforty said:


> I don't want one and I didn't/won't get one. Nothing says anyone _has_ to have one... it may be inconvenient for someone to not have a cell phone, but it isn't a requirement.
> 
> Of course my ability to "function in today's society" is debatable... on a number of levels


I dont have either but I can point you to a recent thread here where a number of people said they simply "HAD to" have one to run their business or keep in touch. It doesnt matterthat there will be a small number of die hard hold outs like you and me, many people are forced [ by their own admission ] to have cellphones.

And maybe in the same way they'll be forced to have a brain chip. And if you think that wont effect you or me or the direction of the world, you're mistaken. I dont believe in blind libertarian absolutism, you have to look at where things are going.

Remember the famous communist quote; "We'll hang the last capitalist with the rope he sells us."


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

HDRider said:


> Exactly right. This falls under the work on transhumanism.
> 
> Here is a list of activities within that discipline.
> 
> ...


Right, he's a key figure in the transhumanist movement. There you go.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Paumon said:


> Awwww shucks. Y'all are just saying that because you're intolerant of the nerve of anybody else not worshipping your hero and expressing an opposite opinion about him.
> 
> Isn't that intolerant attitude the antithesis of the free speech rights that Musk says he's promoting by buying off Twitter?
> 
> ...


Nobody here is “worshipping” him, and nobody is offended that someone is expressing a negative opinion of him. Several of us are just embarrassed for you that you see yourself fit to pass judgement on him based on nothing more than what you claim to be able to see in his eyes.

After several posts on the matter, you haven’t managed to provide anything supporting your negative opinion other than that he gave his children unusual names.

The reality of the situation is clear. You hate Elon Musk, and don’t really have a reason to other than that, once he took a stand against the leftist censorship of Twitter, your TV told you that he’s a bad man, and you dutifully obliged, even at the peril of making yourself look silly.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Adirondackian said:


> Right, he's a key figure in the transhumanist movement. There you go.


Have you studied much on transhumanism?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Nobody here is “worshipping” him, and nobody is offended that someone is expressing a negative opinion of him. Several of us are just embarrassed for you that you see yourself fit to pass judgement on him based on nothing more than what you claim to be able to see in his eyes.
> 
> After several posts on the matter, you haven’t managed to provide anything supporting your negative opinion other than that he gave his children unusual names.
> 
> The reality of the situation is clear. You hate Elon Musk, and don’t really have a reason to other than that, once he took a stand against the leftist censorship of Twitter, your TV told you that he’s a bad man, and you dutifully obliged, even at the peril of making yourself look silly.


Say during the Covid panic a member here on HT stated that she had no problem with the anti vaxxers being fired from their jobs, refused medical treatment or admittance to a doctors office, permitted to enter grocery stores, restaurants, movie theatres, run their businesses, let their children go to school, visit family in nursing homes or hospice wards. 

"Oh well, sucks to be you antivaxxer" was her general attitude. When confronted with her past statements, she simply said she didn't recall saying those things; might have, makes sense and so what?
Now, most people would consider a leader that says such things and does such things to be considered maniacal and evil. How do their minions rate for the same ideology?
In this example, we don't need to see their eyes, just the words they wrote.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

HDRider said:


> Have you studied much on transhumanism?


Yes. Im aware of the promises, but more importantly, Im aware of the pitfalls. Im also aware of the background and political alignments of those who espouse it.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Adirondackian said:


> Whats that got to do with Elon Musk? Its like saying if Al Capone stopped his rackets, somebody else would do it anyway. That doesnt make Al Capone a good guy.
> 
> Its not a matter of brain chips "going away". The point is, working on a brain chip demonstrates something about his values, his ideals, and his ethics. Its shows me where he stands.
> 
> ...


Where did I say he was a good or bad guy? I only said that doesn't matter how anyone feels about Musk, it will happen anyway. While you and others are focusing on Elon, there are many more people in this world to be worried about.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Adirondackian said:


> Yes. I'm aware of the promises, but more importantly, I'm aware of the pitfalls. I'm also aware of the background and political alignments of those who espouse it.


Can you elaborate? 

I sum it up as man's continued quest for immortality.

The debate is when does man transform into a machine. Can a machine contain a man's soul?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

mreynolds said:


> Where did I say he was a good or bad guy? I only said that doesn't matter how anyone feels about Musk, it will happen anyway. While you and others are focusing on Elon, there are many more people in this world to be worried about.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> Can you elaborate?
> 
> I sum it up as man's continued quest for immortality.
> 
> The debate is when does man transform into a machine. Can a machine contain a man's soul?


I would ask you to elaborate. How do you mean "man" specifically? You? Me? Mankind as a whole?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> I would ask you to elaborate. How do you mean "man" specifically? You? Me? Mankind as a whole?


I am not sure if there are efforts underway to aggregate "man".

When I say man, I am speaking about an individual person.


----------



## Liza007 (Mar 12, 2020)

He's fact checking Hillary and Biden 
Absolutely hysterical. 
His money, God bless, have fun.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Uh oh. Looks like the Twitter is at it again.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Paumon said:


> LOL. Meet Musk's 10 children and the names he has given them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I neither trust or distrust him and his personal life is really none of my business but when it comes to odd, or as you call them, dehumanizing names, he seems to be one in a long list of celebrities. I'm not a huge fan of Prince, Bear Blu, Apple, Sparrow, Monday, Sunday, True, Chicago, North or any one of a number of other 'artsy' ideas.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Paumon said:


> LOL. Meet Musk's 10 children and the names he has given them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fail to see the significance of the number of children he has or the names he has given them.



> Be honest now - do you trust him? Do you know what all of his so far stated goals are for human society and for the fate of planet Earth? If you don't know then it might be a good idea for you to make an effort to discover for yourself what he really is before putting your trust in him.


Do I trust him... as much as any other person I don't know and have never had any dealings with.




Paumon said:


> Here we go, meet his baby mamas so far, first on the list being the one he refers to as his "starter wife". Elon Musk’s dating and relationship history: His girlfriends and wives


I fail to see the significance of the number of wives/girlfriends he has had.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Paumon said:


> I don't have a problem with it and I don't care if some other people do. Yes and yes to your other two questions. Most animals possess the same facility through both the visual cues and sense of smell. In humans reading the eyes and body/facial language is a primitive visual recognition facility


Reading body language is not the same as judging someone's mental status by their looks. 



> Do you have animals? If you do then go look into their eyes and hold the eye contact for a few seconds and see if you get a sense of what they are thinking about you. If you have the trait you will get a message from their eyes and certain facial movements about their thoughts about you.


I have 6 horses... including a stallion, 4 cows... including a bull, 11 sheep... including a ram, 9 dogs... including 3 intact males (Anatolian LGD's, protection trained German Shepherds, and Mountain Curs). I also have one mean, cantankerous old donkey. If I couldn't read their _body language_ I'd likely have been seriously injured by now.

BTW..;. both the meanest horse and the meanest dog I ever had were beautiful animals. If fact, they were both show prize winners.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Paumon said:


> Awwww shucks. Y'all are just saying that because you're intolerant of the nerve of anybody else not worshipping your hero and expressing an opposite opinion about him.


I agree with @kinderfeld.

I worship no man... in fact I don't even like most (by far). I also have no "heroes". I am pretty intolerant of bigotry though.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I don’t Twitter, but I’m thinking about joining just so I can read deeper on some of the threads.

I spent about an hour there today, and what I’m seeing is kind of funny. Basically, some leftist says something crazy, expecting a wave of affirmation, but is getting to see all the disagreement, and are losing their minds over it. I read a couple threads today where the conservative sentiment far, far outweighed the progressive sentiment, and lots of progressives were complaining about how much had changed in the last 24 hours and were threatening to leave.

It might be worth joining Twitter just to watch all the Marxists heads exploding in real-time.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

And then there's this.









Report: Twitter and Facebook Had Regular Meetings with DHS on Censoring Americans


Executives from Facebook and Twitter, including the recently-fired head of trust & safety Vijaya Gadde, held regular meetings with the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) to discuss censorship on a wide range of topics, including the withdrawal from Afghanistan, coronavirus, and "racial...




www.breitbart.com


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I spent about an hour there today, and what I’m seeing is kind of funny. Basically, some leftist says something crazy, expecting a wave of affirmation, but is getting to see all the disagreement, and are losing their minds over it. I read a couple threads today where the conservative sentiment far, far outweighed the progressive sentiment, and lots of progressives were complaining about how much had changed in the last 24 hours and were threatening to leave.
> 
> It might be worth joining Twitter just to watch all the Marxists heads exploding in real-time.


Your assessment is pretty much on. The media is sticking to the story that the company is worth half the purchase price, (probably is) and that users are fleeing left and right. Curiously, lots of followers are disappearing over night for long time lib posters, and previously popular conservative tweeters are gaining tons of followers. It is almost like a switch has been flipped...
Looks like cash bail and get out of jail to me; plenty of users are being reinstated, and lots of newbies climbing aboard. Just my opinion based on what I saw. 
@catturd2 is a hoot.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

So I guess in less than a half sentence, she admits that speech was being censored before 2022 EM.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> So I guess in less than a half sentence, she admits that speech was being censored before 2022 EM.


Plus, she does not see the value of posts like that staying out there for everyone to see


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I don’t Twitter, but I’m thinking about joining just so I can read deeper on some of the threads.
> 
> I spent about an hour there today, and what I’m seeing is kind of funny. Basically, some leftist says something crazy, expecting a wave of affirmation, but is getting to see all the disagreement, and are losing their minds over it. I read a couple threads today where the conservative sentiment far, far outweighed the progressive sentiment, and lots of progressives were complaining about how much had changed in the last 24 hours and were threatening to leave.
> 
> It might be worth joining Twitter just to watch all the Marxists heads exploding in real-time.


I have waded through that cesspool for years. It was generally pointless to interact unless you had a thick skull or just wanted to get blocked/banned. 

The change over the last few days is palpable. The Paul Pelosi saga is a prime example....#Pelosigaylover tag is allowed to trend....It never would have existed in the past. 

The usual suspects are......unsure how to respond to losing their exclusive playground.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiro said:


> I have waded through that cesspool for years. It was generally pointless to interact unless you had a thick skull or just wanted to get blocked/banned.
> 
> The change over the last few days is palpable. The Paul Pelosi saga is a prime example....#Pelosigaylover tag is allowed to trend....It never would have existed in the past.
> 
> The usual suspects are......unsure how to respond to losing their exclusive playground.


I joined way back in 2010, but never really paid it any attention until a few moths ago when Elon said he was going to buy it. That drew me in. I find it an endless source of entertainment. The key is following the right people. 

The big turn off for me is how Twitter steers a narrative. I hope that stops. You have to work hard to not let it bombard you with the next thing. 

It is a great source for news outlets that you might not otherwise be aware of.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

HDRider said:


> I joined way back in 2010, but never really paid it any attention until a few moths ago when Elon said he was going to buy it. That drew me in. I find it an endless source of entertainment. The key is following the right people.
> 
> The big turn off for me is how Twitter steers a narrative. I hope that stops. You have to work hard to not let it bombard you with the next thing.
> 
> It is a great source for news outlets that you might not otherwise be aware of.


It has always been a fine indicator in how TPTB wanted to steer the narrative.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Your assessment is pretty much on. The media is sticking to the story that the company is worth half the purchase price, (probably is) and that users are fleeing left and right. Curiously, lots of followers are disappearing over night for long time lib posters, and previously popular conservative tweeters are gaining tons of followers. It is almost like a switch has been flipped...
> Looks like cash bail and get out of jail to me; plenty of users are being reinstated, and lots of newbies climbing aboard. Just my opinion based on what I saw.
> @catturd2 is a hoot.


It’s funny (not funny) that the media is now all over the “Twitter is nothing, it’s all bots and not worth half the market cap” now that the deal is done, when they spent the last couple months saying that Musk’s claims about bots and market cap were all bunk.

…it’s almost exactly like how they loved Musk until he said something about leftist censorship, and now has rampant TDS-sufferers, like that one from Canada who vehemently hates Donald Trump (_but wants us to keep our noses out of Canada’s affairs_) and wants 80% of the world population to disappear (_but not die_), and can now miraculously tell that Musk is a maniac (_but can’t actually cite anything maniacal that he’s said or done_).

It’s almost like they don’t even believe what they say, but there’s a whole army of Tinmen who do.

….things that make you go ‘hmmm’…


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> The big turn off for me is how Twitter steers a narrative. I hope that stops. You have to work hard to not let it bombard you with the next thing.


Unless we’re thinking of the word “narrative” in a different way, I think a platform like Twitter absolutely should get a steering direction on the narrative. If left to fair, open debate and free-speech, Twitter is almost a perfect technological approach to summing up the sentiment of the masses.

Of course, for the last decade or so, the people who tell our Tinmen friends what to think have been using Twitter to create just one more echo of that directive.

I don’t have to be in the majority, and I’m perfectly comfortable not being there, but I do think there’s value in the raw din of all voices being able to speak at once.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

For those who want that twitter blue checkmark to show they are a "verified user" (whatever that means) be prepared to pay for it. Musk just announced that verified users will now have to pay $20 a month for the checkmark.









Twitter to start charging $20 per month for verified users: report


In one of his first moves at Twitter, Elon Musk is moving to charge users $20 per month to be verified on the social media platform, The Verge reported. The reported move to charge for blue ch…




thehill.com





"In one of his first moves at Twitter, Elon Musk is moving to charge users $20 per month to be verified on the social media platform, The Verge reported."


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiro said:


> It has always been a fine indicator in how TPTB wanted to steer the narrative.


It was part of the navigation system


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Unless we’re thinking of the word “narrative” in a different way, I think a platform like Twitter absolutely should get a steering direction on the narrative. If left to fair, open debate and free-speech, Twitter is almost a perfect technological approach to summing up the sentiment of the masses.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t have to be in the majority, and I’m perfectly comfortable not being there, but I do think there’s value in the raw din of all voices being able to speak at once.


We are thinking of it exactly the same. My point is that Twitter was corrupted. One side had a very heavy thumb on the scale.


I don't have to be in the majority either. Right is right. Wrong is wrong. I don't anyone telling me the difference. I have every confidence in my opinion on things that truly matter. Twitter can be a force for good, or it can it can be a force for propaganda. The bird needs to be free. 

It pains me to hear rotted brains think that Musk is anything other than what he pretends to be. I judge him on his actions, not on the demented intent projected by imbeciles and power grabbers.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> It pains me to hear rotted brains think that Musk is anything other than what he pretends to be. I judge him on his actions, not on the demented intent projected by imbeciles and power grabbers.


Yeah, I don’t know enough about Elon Musk to really have an opinion on him, one way or the other. What I have noticed is that he’s socially awkward, but obviously quite brilliant, especially when he has the time and space to assemble his thoughts.

I don’t expect I agree with him on much more than, at best, 50% of his positions, but that’s OK. Thus far, I trust that his positions are really his own.

The only reason I even comment on Musk at all is that I see his place in the discourse as a perfect illustration of the programming that so many seem so shamefully susceptible to. There are a half dozen or so members here, and lots more in my own real life, that instantly espouse the narrative Du jour of CNN, NPR or what have you MSM outlet, and Musk’s trajectory through that narrative cycle is undeniable: they loved him… until they hated him, and in instantaneous unison.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> he’s socially awkward


I trust an awkward person much more so than the polish of practiced deception


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I don’t Twitter, but I’m thinking about joining just so I can read deeper on some of the threads.
> 
> I spent about an hour there today, and what I’m seeing is kind of funny.* Basically, some leftist says something crazy, expecting a wave of affirmation, but is getting to see all the disagreement, *and are losing their minds over it. I read a couple threads today where the conservative sentiment far, far outweighed the progressive sentiment, and lots of progressives were complaining about how much had changed in the last 24 hours and were threatening to leave.
> 
> It might be worth joining Twitter just to watch all the Marxists heads exploding in real-time.


Probably has something to do with this.😁








Elon Musk Sparks Media Freakout by Limiting Employee Access to Twitter Censorship Tools


Elon Musk has limited Twitter employees' access to content moderation tools in his first week of ownership, as he promises a radical change in course on censorship. The media, predictably, is claiming that the sky is falling.




www.breitbart.com


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

kinderfeld said:


> Probably has something to do with this.😁
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently even Rolling Stone is concerned that Twitter will no longer be a reliable tool to direct the outcome of the elections next week.

Stand by for next Wednesday morning, if there is a red wave, @Nevada will be here parroting CNN’s emergent theory that Twitter was taken over so that Russia could steal the elections.

Twitter may have just become relevant.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587048259758989313


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587048259758989313


He's just mad about having to pay $240 a year to keep his blue checkmark.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I believe Elon is having fun with this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587288040552144896


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Some of these moves are defensible; others are not. But no matter what Musk does, people seem hellbent on crying catastrophe. For instance, a lot of folks are now insisting that Musk's Twitter has become a haven for racism.

Much of this stems from a report that "use of N-word on Twitter jumped by almost 500% after Elon Musk's takeover." But the jump seems to have come from a coordinated attempt by trolls to test limits, not some sort of new normal on the platform.

And other attempts to portray Twitter as newly toxic ring hollow, considering offensive language and conspiracy theories thrived on the site long before Musk took over, and that Musk insisted (at least as of late last week) that no content moderation changes had yet been made.

Overall, it smacks of people just looking for reasons to pillory Musk. 









Twitter was toxic long before Musk took over


Elon Musk is the left's new favorite boogeyman.




reason.com


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

This is so true.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

On the Megalomania scale of 1 to Bill Gates, Musk is about a 2.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587499283573530625


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

THE DEPARTMENT OF HOMELAND SECURITY is quietly broadening its efforts to curb speech it considers dangerous, an investigation by The Intercept has found. Years of internal DHS memos, emails, and documents — obtained via leaks and an ongoing lawsuit, as well as public documents — illustrate an expansive effort by the agency to influence tech platforms. 








Leaked Documents Outline DHS’s Plans to Police Disinformation


Under the guise of counterterrorism, the government is accelerating pressure on social media companies to crack down on speech the feds deem disinformation.




theintercept.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

That article explains why the world has turned on Musk. 

He may die soon.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Prior to the 2020 election, tech companies including Twitter, Facebook, Reddit, Discord, Wikipedia, Microsoft, LinkedIn, and Verizon Media met on a monthly basis with the FBI, CISA, and other government representatives. According to NBC News, the meetings were part of an initiative, still ongoing, between the private sector and government to discuss how firms would handle misinformation during the election.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I can't take credit for saying it, but I will share it

_Lift weights, eat clean, learn to negotiate, learn survival skills, self reflect, make babies and home school. Only way we get out of this mess, boys_. - Anonymous


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I am not sure if Musk has figured out what he is doing. He keeps implementing a policy and then backtracking on it within hours .


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> I am not sure if Musk has figured out what he is doing. He keeps implementing a policy and then backtracking on it within hours .


Maybe he is figuring out what he is doing


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Parag Agrawal knew what he was doing. He knew exactly what he was doing.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> I am not sure if Musk has figured out what he is doing. He keeps implementing a policy and then backtracking on it within hours .




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590384919829962752


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590693572147556352


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

After seeing the mistakes made this week by Elon with regards to Twitter I don't believe we will see the "free speech" free for all that he wanted it to be. The advertisers won't return.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Interesting.
Twitter User Growth is at a Record High in Elon Musk's First Week


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Interesting.
> Twitter User Growth is at a Record High in Elon Musk's First Week


Yes, lots of people paid that 8.00 fee to pretend they were someone else.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> After seeing the mistakes made this week by Elon with regards to Twitter I don't believe we will see the "free speech" free for all that he wanted it to be. The advertisers won't return.


The dust will settle.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> Yes, lots of people paid that 8.00 fee to pretend they were someone else.


Interesting that you’ve adopted the CNN narrative on the $8 blue check marks. Color me shocked!

No one can pay $8 to pretend they’re someone else. That’s not how it works. In the olden days, the long-long-ago, blue check marks were given to signify that someone’s account had been vetted as legitimate, and the identity proven by Twitter’s researchers. The verification was free, and all you had to do was apply for it… and be selected by Twitter’s researchers for validation.

Many, many people applied for a blue check mark but were never selected for validation because they didn’t toe the CNN-party line or were otherwise deemed deplorable. This is what Elon’s $8 fee addresses. Anyone, of any political persuasion can now request validation and, after having their identity confirmed (and paying their $8 fee to cover the research) get their blue check mark.

That’s what has CNN so upset. Now, even deplorables can have their accounts validated via the same research that was used to previously confirm only good comrades.

There was recently a hilarious dust-up over the matter that had the Tinmen losing their minds. CNN issued the narrative that the new system meant that anyone could pay $8 for a blue check on any account, even a stolen identity (never minding the facts of how a blue check is issued). So, doing her duty as one of your fellow Tinmen, Cathy Griffen changed her name to Elon Musk, used his avatar, and started posting a bunch of stuff that made him look bad.

The Tinmen claimed that this proved their narrative and, when Twitter banned Kathy Griffen’s account, also claimed that this proved that Elon Musk was willing to censor unflattering speech.

Of course, the whole thing was hilariously ironic because (don’t expect CNN to tell you this part) one of the existing rules of blue check marks was that you couldn’t change your name from the one that twitter’s research team had researched and validated and, if you did, you would be banned for it. So, Kathy Griffen inadvertently proved CNN’s narrative wrong.

Nothing has changed in the blue check mark system other than that conservatives are now eligible to receive them, and everyone who requests use of Twitter’s resources to confirm their identity has to pay an $8 monthly fee.

And, here we find ourselves, with you dutifully repeating CNN’s blatant gas-lighting of Elon Musk because he’s been placed into the basket of deplorables, and is now a subject of your Two Minutes Hate


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

painterswife said:


> After seeing the mistakes made this week by Elon with regards to Twitter I don't believe we will see the "free speech" free for all that he wanted it to be. The advertisers won't return.


This kind of thing is what the late evening news casts up here were about last night:








Elon Musk warns Twitter could face bankruptcy as top executives flee


The company is losing $4 million a week as high-profile staffers resign, raising doubts that it can keep operating.




www.cbsnews.com





.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Paumon said:


> This kind of thing is what the late evening news casts up here were about last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard a lot of questions... a lot of speculation... not much substance. Guess your MSM is pretty much the same as ours.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> No one can pay $8 to pretend they’re someone else. That’s not how it works. In the olden days, the long-long-ago, blue check marks were given to signify that someone’s account had been vetted as legitimate, and the identity proven by Twitter’s researchers. The verification was free, and all you had to do was apply for it… and be selected by Twitter’s researchers for validation.
> 
> Many, many people applied for a blue check mark but were never selected for validation because they didn’t toe the CNN-party line or were otherwise deemed deplorable. This is what Elon’s $8 fee addresses. Anyone, of any political persuasion can now request validation and, after having their identity confirmed (and paying their $8 fee to cover the research) get their blue check mark.


Fake accounts including ones for Biden, Musk and Eli Lilly caused the feature to be shut down. It's been all over the news.









Musk's Twitter loses key executives, triggers sharp FTC warning


Impersonation accounts spread on Twitter as top security, privacy execs exit.




www.politico.com


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

homesteadforty said:


> I heard a lot of questions... a lot of speculation... not much substance. Guess your MSM is pretty much the same as ours.


I don't think so.

That link was CBS which is one of the American contributors to your own American mainstream media, it isn't Canadian media. If there are questions, speculation, lack of substance you can attribute that to your own MSM.

I've found our Canadian mainstream media broadcasting corporations are quite a bit different from the American versions because information is generally coming in from boots-on-the-ground Canadian reporters/journalists reporting news from a Canadian perspective. We have our own Canadian reporters stationed at key locations around the world, just as the UK does, and America too. Canadian media perspectives are often very different from American and other global perspectives.

.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> Fake accounts including ones for Biden, Musk and Eli Lilly caused the feature to be shut down. It's been all over the news.


Yep, all over the news all over the world. Musk had to scrap that feature PDQ when the SHTF. This one was a dumpster fire disaster waiting to happen and it happened at the first opportunity. I think he still has a lot of quick thinking to do and a lot of kinks to work out if he doesn't want to be forced to declare Twitter bankruptcy. On the bright side for him at least, he doesn't care. LOL.

.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

By one estimate, Elon Musk owns more than a quarter of all active satellites orbiting Earth. Though his fantasy of becoming emperor of Mars probably won't materialize, *we have to scale back the unchecked power of deranged Bond villain types like Musk* before it extends from Earth to the skies.








Perhaps We Should Regulate Deranged Billionaires Like Elon Musk


By one estimate, Elon Musk owns more than a quarter of all active satellites orbiting Earth. Though his fantasy of becoming emperor of Mars probably won't materialize, we have to scale back the unchecked power of deranged Bond villain types like Musk before it extends from Earth to the skies.




jacobin.com


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Insider highjacked his name to construct this article

*Billionaires like Elon Musk want to save civilization by having tons of genetically superior kids. Inside the movement to take 'control of human evolution.'*


Welcome to nginx!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Accountable Tech spearheaded a letter to top Twitter advertisers as part of a larger pressure campaign demanding "non-negotiable" requirements for their business, saying that Musk's takeover will further "toxify" the social media giant and directly threaten public safety.

"Twitter has outsized influence in shaping both public discourse and industry-wide platform governance standards," the letter states. "While the company is hardly a poster-child for healthy social media, it has taken welcome steps in recent years to mitigate systemic risks, ratcheting up pressure on the likes of Facebook and YouTube to follow suit."

Read more


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I just thought of a hillarious fake story headline. The genius love child of Bill Gates and Elon Musk.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Will thr bird still be alive next week?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The employees are doing their best to starve the bird. I was just reading about the mass resignation of employees after being given an ultimatum.

"On Wednesday, in an email to staff entitled "A Fork in the Road," Musk said Twitter would "need to be extremely hardcore" to succeed. Those who chose to stay should expect long, intense hours of work. Those who left would receive three months' severance pay, he wrote. Employees were required to choose by Thursday afternoon."









Twitter employees quit in droves after Elon Musk's ultimatum passes


The billionaire gave employees of his newly-purchased company until Thursday evening to commit to "being extremely hardcore" and staying or take a severance package.




www.npr.org





It's never a good business move to fire half your staff then demand that the rest work overtime because you are short staffed.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I love to see people question the business savvy of the richest guy in the world.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

HDRider said:


> I love to see people question the business savvy of the richest guy in the world.


We'll see how it plays out. Remember that he tried to back out of buying Twitter and had to be sued into fulfilling his purchase agreement. But maybe he can afford to lose money on it and he bought Twitter with the intent to destroy it. Or he could be trying to pull a Trump and take advantage of the bankruptcy laws in the US. 

Sometimes successful business people make bad decisions. The board of directors of Sears comes to mind.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> We'll see how it plays out. Remember that he tried to back out of buying Twitter and had to be sued into fulfilling his purchase agreement. But maybe he can afford to lose money on it and he bought Twitter with the intent to destroy it. Or he could be trying to pull a Trump and take advantage of the bankruptcy laws in the US.
> 
> Sometimes successful business people make bad decisions. The board of directors of Sears comes to mind.


A board of directors is not one man. It is a committee. 

He does not have to pay severance pay when they quit.

You have to break a few eggs...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm sure there are plenty of conservative minded, free speech loving folks put out on the street via the pandemic that would do a wonderful job for Mr. Musk.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Most businesses are having touble hiring staff now. Even places that pay well are short staffed. If he doesn't have enough people to run the service it will shut down. He has already backpedaled on some of his ideas regarding the service and found out how quickly his subscription plan could be corrupted. 

The quitters will get unemployment payments. He changed the terms of their employment.
Potential new employees most likely have seen his demands for "long, intense hours of work". Some people will thrive under those conditions, most will not. I predict hard times coming for Musk and Twitter.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of conservative minded, free speech loving folks put out on the street via the pandemic that would do a wonderful job for Mr. Musk.


Yep.

His goal was to kill the existing ideology at Twitter. The entitled and woke will leave, and workers will fill the gaps.

So what if he has to back fill with contractors for a period of time. He might buy Tata


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Musk is an idea man. That does not always mean he can run the actual business. He is back peddling as fast as he can and has from the moment he signed the contract to purchase.

Twitter is very important to the citizens of small countries in chaos. It is how they get their news and fight their oppressors and Twitter going down will hurt them at least in the short run.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

"But in a Thursday email, Musk backpedaled on his insistence that everyone work from the office. His initial rejection of remote work had alienated many employees who survived the layoffs."
"He softened his earlier tone in an email to employees, writing that “all that is required for approval is that your manager takes responsibility for ensuring you are making an excellent contribution.” Workers would also be expected to have “in-person meetings with your colleagues on a reasonable cadence, ideally weekly, but not less than once per month."









Twitter offices closed after Musk's 'hardcore' ultimatum sparks more resignations


New owner Elon Musk gave remaining Twitter employees a choice to pledge to “hardcore” work or resign with severance pay. It appears hundreds chose to resign.




www.10tv.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Mark Zuckerberg “Move fast and break things.”

Elon Musk’s “If things are not failing, you are not innovating enough.”

Michael Dell "Be crazy and don't seek too much advice on what you propose to do"

Larry Ellison showed that being a tyrant is almost the only way to survive in Silicon Valley. It’s a business, it doesn’t do sorry. 

“I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.”
― Thomas A. Edison 

“A thinker sees his own actions as experiments and questions--as attempts to find out something. Success and failure are for him answers above all.”
― Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The dummies that helped Musk buy Twitter


Saudi Arabia Prince Alwaleed bin Talal: $1.9 billion
Larry Ellison: $1 billion
Sequoia Capital: $800 million
Vy Capital: $700 million
Binance: $500 million
AH Capital Management: $400 million
Qatar Holding: $375 million





__





Loading…






businesstech.co.za


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Your link won't let me view it.

Musk is the one that thought playing video games while driving was a good idea.









Tesla drivers can play video games while driving. Federal safety regulators are asking why.


A recent over-the-air update pushed out by Tesla delivered an unexpected new feature — the ability for a motorist to play video games, even while driving.




www.nbcnews.com





I think that gives everyone a reason to question his business decisions.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

It seems there is more enjoyment in the failure of others than in their success.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

No one is enjoying this. I hope he can turn it around. I believe he can turn it around. He had doubts about the purchase himself. I just don't believe that his idea that it would be a free for all free speech platform will work at that level. He needs advertisers and users that trust the system. He does not have that right now due to his own actions.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am not "enjoying" Musk's failures. The fate of Tesla and Twitter are not high on my list of concerns. You brought up a topic, I contributed to the discussion. I never said anywhere that I hoped either would fail, or succeed for that matter.

Ford made some bad business decisions. The Edsel comes to mind.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

whatever 🙄


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593404311832338442


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593534721895456768


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593455727611215872


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Usage doesn't bring in the money. He needs advertisers. Advertisers pay the bills.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> Usage doesn't bring in the money. He needs advertisers. Advertisers pay the bills.


Advertisers go where the eyeballs are.

The drop was the work of
A statement from members who attended the meeting stated that prior to the meeting with Musk, "Free Press, Media Matters for America and Accountable Tech organized a mass sign-on letter in which nearly 50 civil-society groups called on Twitter's top-20 advertisers to demand that Musk commit to brand and user safety.​​The open letter urges advertisers to "suspend Twitter ads globally if Musk can’t commit to enforcing the brand- and community-safety rules already on the platform’s books."​

https://thepostmillennial.com/elon-musk-meets-with-civil-society-leaders-as-they-hold-twitter-ad-dollars-hostage-over-hate-speech-concerns


They will be back when the spotlight goes out and new advertisers will come on board. You are being very CNNish


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

HDRider said:


> They will be back when the spotlight goes out and new advertisers will come on board. You are being very CNNish


My apologies. I don't read CNN enough to know what they sound like. I am familiar with how big a role advertising plays in the media. Even newspaper subscriptions don't bring in enough money to print the paper.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Sam Bankman Fried offered to kick in 3 billion dollars to help Elon buy Twitter.
To paraphrase according to the NY Post, "Sam set his b**s** meter off" and declined.
They are now both at polar ends of the financial spectrum.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> My apologies. I don't read CNN enough to know what they sound like. I am familiar with how big a role advertising plays in the media. Even newspaper subscriptions don't bring in enough money to print the paper.


Our media is very coordinated in its messaging. What is said on CNN permeates the news cycle of most all outlets. They have one songbook 

I am reading the same things you are. It is a coordinated attack to secure social media for the use of an ideology.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Twitter offices are closed until Monday.









Twitter locks staff out of offices until next week


It comes amid reports that large numbers of workers have resigned from the social media platform.



www.bbc.com





*"Twitter has told employees that the company's office buildings will be temporarily closed, with immediate effect.*
In a message seen by the BBC, workers were told that the offices would reopen on Monday 21 November."
It did not give a reason for the closing.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593597497066213376


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

117 million users.
Kathy Griffin, Jordan Peterson, and Babylon Bee were reinstated.
8.4 million responses overnight to a poll conducted by Elon Musk.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Hiro said:


> View attachment 116050


Looks like he's confined himself inside a cage. That's a good place for him to be. 

.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Paumon said:


> Looks like he's confined himself inside a cage. That's a good place for him to be.
> 
> .


Why do you dislike him?


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

HDRider said:


> Why do you dislike him?


There are two types who dislike Elon. Those who are jealous of his wealth, and those who dislike how his wealth was accumulated. I lean slightly to accumulated crowd. Not because of the family mines but because of the government funded advantages (carbon credits) used to build the wealth. I say slightly because with the level of government intrusion/corruption there really isn't any other path left. Capitalism, property rights, and the free market no longer exist.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Montanarchist said:


> There are two types who dislike Elon. Those who are jealous of his wealth, and those who dislike how his wealth was accumulated. I lean slightly to accumulated crowd. Not because of the family mines but because of the government funded advantages (carbon credits) used to build the wealth. I say slightly because with the level of government intrusion/corruption there really isn't any other path left. Capitalism, property rights, and the free market no longer exist.


Thanks.

I'd still like to hear from @Paumon She seems to be more vocal in her opinion. 

I would not fault Musk for taking advantage of government offered riches


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> Why do you dislike him?


It may be more about the poster.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Montanarchist said:


> There are two types who dislike Elon. Those who are jealous of his wealth, and those who dislike how his wealth was accumulated. I lean slightly to accumulated crowd. Not because of the family mines but because of the government funded advantages (carbon credits) used to build the wealth. I say slightly because with the level of government intrusion/corruption there really isn't any other path left. Capitalism, property rights, and the free market no longer exist.


Exactly!!


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

HDRider said:


> Thanks.
> 
> *I'd still like to hear from @Paumon She seems to be more vocal in her opinion.*
> 
> I would not fault Musk for taking advantage of government offered riches


Why? I already have something like 7 or 8 or 9 posts in this thread about things I don't like about the man and that's only a portion of it. I don't think it's possible to have a sincere discussion about him here. I'd be okay with it if it was possible but I'd need to weed through and ignore the comments from some of hecklers throwing popcorn out of the peanut gallery who don't actually have anything worthwhile to say and only want to derail a serious discussion by heckling.

Take a zoomed in look at this picture and look at the dead eyes and think about that and the things I've already said here in several other posts about his immorality and his amoral behaviour. I'm serious - look into his eyes and study what you see there.
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/34/Elon_Musk_Royal_Society_(crop2).jpg

Think about the abuses that he has already heaped on his children who all came from his defective swimmers that needed help through IVF. He didn't get the message that he shouldn't be producing offspring. He's already ruined the lives of two of the older of his 10 kids and is now working on ruining the younger ones. And think about his amoral and immoral abuses of their mothers. Research and think about his failed businesses and the business people he has dragged down with him but hasn't lifted up again. The man has a very strong penchant for spiteful vengeance (which should be more obvious by now after what's occurred during the past few days, especially considering the message he relayed to others with his urinal). Disgusting. He is a brilliant, vengeful maniac and a corrupted menace to all societies. He doesn't bode well for the human condition, he wants to replace humanity with non-human things with no souls and he wants to be a menace to all living things that are off planet too.

He didn't actually need to take advantage of any American government offered riches, he already came bearing the vast wealth of his Dutch African and Canadian parentage to start with. But what the hey, why not take advantage of the sycophants who bow down to him and deliberately avert their eyes from looking into his own eyes so they don't have to see and acknowledge what's really lurking there, right?

.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Paumon said:


> Why? I already have something like 7 or 8 or 9 posts in this thread about things I don't like about the man and that's only a portion of it. I don't think it's possible to have a sincere discussion about him here. I'd be okay with it if it was possible but I'd need to weed through and ignore the comments from some of hecklers throwing popcorn out of the peanut gallery who don't actually have anything worthwhile to say and only want to derail a serious discussion by heckling.
> 
> Take a zoomed in look at this picture and look at the dead eyes and think about that and the things I've already said here in several other posts about his immorality and his amoral behaviour. I'm serious - look into his eyes and study what you see there.
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/34/Elon_Musk_Royal_Society_(crop2).jpg
> ...


It sounds like your jealous!


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

JeffreyD said:


> It sounds like your jealous!


It sounds like I hope Elon doesn't have a rabbit that @Paumon can have access to near a pot and stove.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Hiro said:


> It sounds like I hope Elon doesn't have a rabbit that @Paumon can have access to near a pot and stove.


Now that's funny.  Maybe that's why he's tucked himself away in that rabbit hole looking out from inside his sort-of imaginary anti-psychic attack faraday cage. 

But I don't go after rabbit, it's too lean and doesn't have enough flavour and fat and calories in it to suit me.

.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Multiple long winded posts about how awful someone is, posting photos to prove that he must have no soul, lol.
But yet you don't care.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

JeffreyD said:


> It sounds like your jealous!


I think there is another word or two that might more accurately describe it.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a life-long friend I hired to work for me. We were/are close to this day. I had a job that absolutely had to be finished today. No exceptions. He was on the crew that day. 

He decided that 3:30 was his 8-hour day and told me that I could not make him work after that time. I told him, " Yes, that is correct. I cannot make you work longer than that by law. Go do what you think is right for you." He went to sleep on my truck toolbox until 9 PM when we finished. I fired him the next day. This was 1998. 

I didn't fire him because he hurt me. I fired him because he hurt my very valuable workers (partners). 

After 6 months of gainful employment with me, I would give bonuses. Per job. He was hurting their chance for a bonus. I was vested in these workers lives. I had been to their kids' baptisms and/or soccer games, etc. No one person was going to ruin that. Not even my friend from childhood. 

Not saying that Elon thinks the same way. But, before you chastise him, consider the way he might think on the situation. There is soooo much dead weight in a business this size. There are also diamonds in the rough that haven't been vetted yet. The news you read at 2:00 pm today might not even reflect what happened after you have read it. Just let us see what happens. Then we can put him under a microscope and judge him. 

Just my Nickle.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nickle well spent


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Elon Musk is considering firing more Twitter Inc. employees as soon as Monday, this time targeting the sales and partnership side of the business after mass resignations among engineers on Thursday, according to people familiar with the matter. 








Musk Considers Further Twitter Layoffs in Sales on Monday


Elon Musk is considering firing more Twitter Inc. employees as soon as Monday, this time targeting the sales and partnership side of the business after mass resignations among engineers on Thursday, according to people familiar with the matter.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

CBS News is pausing its activity on the social media site as it continues to monitor the platform.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> I have a life-long friend I hired to work for me. We were/are close to this day. I had a job that absolutely had to be finished today. No exceptions. He was on the crew that day.
> 
> He decided that 3:30 was his 8-hour day and told me that I could not make him work after that time. I told him, " Yes, that is correct. I cannot make you work longer than that by law. Go do what you think is right for you." He went to sleep on my truck toolbox until 9 PM when we finished. I fired him the next day. This was 1998.
> 
> ...


He did not take the time to find out who was or wasn't dead weight. Not the same as you


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

JeffreyD said:


> It sounds like your jealous!


Sounds like someone wants to hear from #elonmusk lawyers. What a load of libel


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> He did not take the time to find out who was or wasn't dead weight. Not the same as you


He is going to do a clean sweep and start with a clean slate. The ignorant and entitled at twitter have to move on for the bird to be truly free.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The dead weight is on the sidewalk trying to find an employer for their marketable skills, many of which have none.
There also aren't a lot of employers providing laundry services, free lunches and safe spaces.
Meanwhile, Twitter traffic is booming and they still press on with a fraction of the work force. Go figure.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Twitter had 5 billion in revenue EOY 2021 and $5.6B in costs.


https://s22.q4cdn.com/826641620/files/doc_financials/2021/ar/FiscalYR2021_Twitter_Annual_-Report.pdf



Labor is far and away the largest part of their cost. Shedding labor is the smartest thing Twitter could do. All they have to do is keep the lights on for a year or so, and the bird will soar.

















Twitter Operating Costs and Expenses by Type: Q1'11 - Q2'21


The graph represents the quarterly distribution of Twitter operating costs and expenses by type - Cost of Revenue, R&D, Sales & Marketing expenses.




dazeinfo.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594692185223442433


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Montanarchist said:


> There are two types who dislike Elon. Those who are jealous of his wealth, and those who dislike how his wealth was accumulated. I lean slightly to accumulated crowd. Not because of the family mines but because of the government funded advantages (carbon credits) used to build the wealth. I say slightly because with the level of government intrusion/corruption there really isn't any other path left. Capitalism, property rights, and the free market no longer exist.


You forgot the third type, which is apparently the largest group: those who decided that they didn’t like him the very moment their televisions told them that Elon was a deplorable doody-head.

You’ll know them when you see them because they say completely insane and psychopathic things like this:


Paumon said:


> Take a zoomed in look at this picture and look at the dead eyes and think about that and the things I've already said here in several other posts about his immorality and his amoral behaviour. I'm serious - look into his eyes and study what you see there.
> 
> Think about the abuses that he (Musk) has already heaped on his children who all came from his defective swimmers that needed help through IVF. He didn't get the message that he shouldn't be producing offspring. He's already ruined the lives of two of the older of his 10 kids and is now working on ruining the younger ones. And think about his amoral and immoral abuses of their mothers. Research and think about his failed businesses and the business people he has dragged down with him but hasn't lifted up again. The man has a very strong penchant for spiteful vengeance (which should be more obvious by now after what's occurred during the past few days, especially considering the message he relayed to others with his urinal). Disgusting. He is a brilliant, vengeful maniac and a corrupted menace to all societies. He doesn't bode well for the human condition, he wants to replace humanity with non-human things with no souls and he wants to be a menace to all living things that are off planet too.


They don’t know why they hate him because they can’t admit to themselves that they’re so weak-minded as to let their televisions dictate their thoughts, so they make up crap about being able to see evil in their eyes, and list off extremely vague accusations of wrong-doings without detailing what any of those wrong-doings actually were.

They’ve done their duty to hate who their television tells them to hate, and that makes them feel good about themselves and helps them to avoid ever having to confront their own psychopathy.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Musk's new ideas on moderation will bury the hate speech so that the users can not monetize it. He also won't give a platform to people like Alex Jones, “I have no mercy for anyone who would use the deaths of children for gain, politics or fame.”


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Musk's new ideas on moderation will bury the hate speech so that the users can not monetize it. He also won't give a platform to people like Alex Jones, * “I have no mercy for anyone who would use the deaths of children for gain, politics or fame.”*


Who said that, was it Musk or Jones?

.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Paumon said:


> Who said that, was it Musk or Jones?
> 
> .


Sorry, should have linked it. It was Musk in an interview.









Elon Musk on why Alex Jones' Twitter won't be activated: 'My firstborn child died in my arms'


Elon Musk said Sunday he will not be letting Alex Jones back on Twitter. Musk said he has no mercy for anyone who would use the deaths of children for gain, politics, or fame.




www.ktvu.com


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> …He also won't give a platform to people like Alex Jones, “I have no mercy for anyone who would use the deaths of children for gain, politics or fame.”


So CNN is out then, too, huh?

Daaaannngg.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594707725463658498


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

From the article in post #186, 

"Some criticized Musk's decision not to reinstate Jones' Twitter account, saying Musk was picking and choosing and creating the policy as he goes."

Ummm, wasn't that the same thing Twitter was doing? I didn't hear very many people criticizing Twitter for those accounts being frozen.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck finding another job


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595817704107409408


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596719546584686593


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598328339466358784


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Not so free after all. Kayne suspended. Musk realizes not all speech should be allowed.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You should start your own platform.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> You should start your own platform.


If I felt the need, I would. Maybe Kayne is the one that needs his own forum so he has a place to spew his hate speech. Musk has decided he can't use the site he owns to do that.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> Not so free after all. Kayne suspended. Musk realizes not all speech should be allowed.


He never said that all speech would be allowed. He said that he was going to stop the folks on your side from censoring everything they disagreed with by labeling it “hate speech”.

That’s why your TV told you to hate him. Clutch your pearls, because they’re about to redouble their doodyhead-badman campaign since Musk is supposedly releasing the internal report about how your mental handlers spiked the story about Hunter’s laptop containing evidence of Joe’s criminal corruption.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> He never said that all speech would be allowed. He said that he was going to stop the folks on your side from censoring everything they disagreed with by labeling it “hate speech”.
> 
> That’s why your TV told you to hate him. Clutch your pearls, because they’re about to redouble their doodyhead-badman campaign since Musk is supposedly releasing the internal report about how your mental handlers spiked the story about Hunter’s laptop containing evidence of Joe’s criminal corruption.


Nah, you are misinformed.  He said "freedom of speech not freedom of reach and said hate speech would be not highlighted but still allowed.

And the there is the following tweet. He is limiting free speech. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519036983137509376


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> Nah, you are misinformed.  He said "freedom of speech not freedom of reach and said hate speech would be not highlighted but still allowed.
> 
> And the there is the following tweet. He is limiting free speech.
> 
> ...


Yah- you’re just repeating what your TV told you to say because you haven’t the integrity for free thought. What Kanye said was actually hateful speech that could potentially constitute defamation- therefore potentially against the law.

What the folks who you allow to do your thinking for you were censoring was literally anything they disagreed with. The fact that the people who create your positions for you know they can’t support them in an open debate says everything anyone needs to know your positions.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Musk just released this internal message on Twitter:


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Yah- you’re just repeating what your TV told you to say because you haven’t the integrity for free thought. What Kanye said was actually hateful speech that could potentially constitute defamation- therefore potentially against the law.
> 
> What the folks who you allow to do your thinking for you were censoring was literally anything they disagreed with. The fact that the people who create your positions for you know they can’t support them in an open debate says everything anyone needs to know your positions.


Your lame programmed response that my TV told me so is getting well used. That is all you can respond with when Musks own words prove you wrong. He was fine with hate speech a few weeks ago, he was only going to bury it.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Musk just released this internal message on Twitter:
> View attachment 116463


Thanks for posting this. I had my account locked around the same time as Babylon Bee for a clearly sarcastic post I made to Dr. Simone Gold and I _still_ haven't heard a word about the appeal.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

Funny thing about the timing of my Twitter account lockout: I've been fighting, and winning, the Right to open carry and setup a shooting range at Burning Man. Last fall I succeeded in forcing the BMORG to remove their firearm ban regulation and was almost there with the BLM when I got locked out. I'm sure it's a coincidence, but a shet ton of Twitter employees are anti-gun self-labeled communists who go to Burning Man.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598822959866683394


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> Your lame programmed response that my TV told me so is getting well used. That is all you can respond with when Musks own words prove you wrong. He was fine with hate speech a few weeks ago, he was only going to bury it.


Re-read it yourself- not what CNN told you it said - actually read the words of the tweets. What Kanye said could be argued as being illegal, and at least certainly not “far beyond the law”. 

The FACT of the matter is that the cabal of “journalists” that dictate your every waking thought have tried to get everything they disagree with as hateful and misinformation, and subject to censorship.

If Musk had allowed Kanye’s post to stand, you’d be criticizing him for allowing anti-semitism to stand. Since he cut him, you have to criticize him for not adhering to strictly free speech. It doesn’t matter what he does or doesn’t do. You only have your orders to hate him.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Here’s a surprising one from (D) Congressman Ro Khanna. I admittedly know nothing about him, but I gotta admit I at least can respect him.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Re-read it yourself- not what CNN told you it said - actually read the words of the tweets. What Kanye said could be argued as being illegal, and at least certainly not “far beyond the law”.
> 
> The FACT of the matter is that the cabal of “journalists” that dictate your every waking thought have tried to get everything they disagree with as hateful and misinformation, and subject to censorship.
> 
> If Musk had allowed Kanye’s post to stand, you’d be criticizing him for allowing anti-semitism to stand. Since he cut him, you have to criticize him for not adhering to strictly free speech. It doesn’t matter what he does or doesn’t do. You only have your orders to hate him.


I am not critiquing Musk. I am supporting his realization that complete free speech is not going to be possible on a platform that needs to pay the bills.


----------



## Max Overhead (Feb 22, 2021)

Musk is not worth talking about. Twitter is not worth tweeting about (or on). Teslas will drive you into debt, and brain chips will fry your head. The stake in the heart of the vampire, these days, is simply withdrawing your attention.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

more

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598832411025952768


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

and more...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Goodness...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Not so free after all. Kayne suspended. Musk realizes not all speech should be allowed.


Did your party tell Musk to boot Ye?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> and more...
> View attachment 116471


Here are the next two in the chain. Both sides were doing it. Granted, due to the political demographics of Twitter, the Ds got orders of magnitude more traction, but both sides were making censorship requests and being obliged.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

If you ask me, Musk’s “big reveal” fell flat on its face. I read it in real time, and the story that emerged was that the laptop-story was censored by some high-level snowflakes without the backing of policy or the CEO, and without the urging of the government. That’s the most benign of possible events that could have effected this censorship.

The one bit of government intervention that was detailed in the report was in reference to the suspension of White House Press Secretary McEnany, and that came in the form of a D Congressman warning Twitter staff that that might have been going too far, and a report that talks on Capitol Hill had reps from both sides mad about what they did.

The only other takeaway from this was that Twitter sucks as a platform for communicating anything but the simplest of bumper-sticker ideas. Go on Taibi’s Twitter and try to put the posts together in order. You can’t do it. Even when he was posting live, the order would get jumbled up, and you had to constantly refresh, only to find out that the thread had been interrupted, and you couldn’t find the last post in relation to the current or next one. 

This “report” was hyped up, but was nothing compared to the story of Zuckerberg acknowledging that the FBI had encouraged them to consider stuff like the Laptop story to be Russian misinformation. THAT was a big deal.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The cabal

“So Elon, how’s that ‘free speech’ thing working out?” wrote White, who left Twitter last month, on Instagram. “Oh, I see, so you have to CHOOSE who gets free speech and who doesn’t then? What kind of crybaby liberal suspends someone’s free speech? Hmm….” 








Jack White Mocks Elon Musk's 'Free Speech' Hypocrisy After Kanye Twitter Ban


“It’s nice to watch in real time as you learn that all things need to be regulated,” wrote the musician




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> If you ask me, Musk’s “big reveal” fell flat on its face. I read it in real time, and the story that emerged was that the laptop-story was censored by some high-level snowflakes without the backing of policy or the CEO, and without the urging of the government. That’s the most benign of possible events that could have effected this censorship.
> 
> The one bit of government intervention that was detailed in the report was in reference to the suspension of White House Press Secretary McEnany, and that came in the form of a D Congressman warning Twitter staff that that might have been going too far, and a report that talks on Capitol Hill had reps from both sides mad about what they did.
> 
> ...


I would not say it fell flat. 



















Elon Musk and Matt Taibbi reveal why Twitter censored the Hunter Biden laptop story


The Twitter Files are interesting, but contain few true surprises: a mix of incompetence and partisanship got the site in trouble.




reason.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Let's add another nuance.

Musk would not have opened his kimono to Taibbi if he was blindly following a party.








TK News by Matt Taibbi


Regular news and features by award-winning author and investigative reporter. Click to read TK News by Matt Taibbi, a Substack publication with hundreds of thousands of readers.




taibbi.substack.com


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> I would not say it fell flat.
> 
> View attachment 116475
> 
> ...


I say it fell flat because it was extremely anti-climactic.

What if, the day before yesterday, someone said to you “_Certain people at Twitter have been selectively moderating free-speech in a biased manner along ideological and political lines._”

Would that have shocked you?

I’m just saying it’s something we all already knew, and the way this report portrayed it, it happened according to the most mild of scenarios we could have imagined or alleged.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599398135138512896


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599393099570380801


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

What? 

.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

A cyber security and data analyst funding research into Twitter’s alleged child sexual abuse material (CSAM) problem said Saturday that the platform has nearly doubled its daily suspension rate on accounts that share exploitative content containing child pornography.

Andrea Stoppa, founder of cybersecurity group Ghost Data, had personally funded research into the issue earlier this year after receiving a tip about the problem’s severity. The report allegedly found more than 500 accounts soliciting child sex abuse material that appeared alongside or on profile pages of at least 30 major advertisers’ Twitter accounts, which led some of those companies to pull or pause their ad services from the social media platform.








‘Zero Tolerance’: Suspension Rate Nearly Doubles For Twitter Accounts Exploiting Child Sex Abuse Material | The Daily Wire







www.dailywire.com


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

You just can’t make this stuff up.

It turns out that the “Twitter Files” dump to Taibi was being vetted, held up, and possibly redacted/curated by Twitter General Counsel… Jim Baker… the same Jim Baker who was FBI General Counsel in the Russiagate hitjob.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600243756074049537
Baker has now been fired, but there’s no telling how much of the info was burned by his office.

The swamp is deep and has spread beyond Washington.








Elon Musk fires Twitter lawyer James Baker over ‘suppression’ of documents on Hunter Biden story


Elon Musk has fired Twitter’s deputy general counsel, James Baker, over his alleged suppression of internal documents about blocking The Post’s Hunter Biden laptop exposé.




nypost.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> The swamp is deep


And wide.

It boggles my mind how well organized, how determined and how pervasive the swamp is, to the point that resistance seems destined to lose. It is getting harder and harder to have hope.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Mr. Musk has been in control of Twitter since late October, so about 6 weeks.
At this point, new staff should be remembering their parking spot and fresh paint shouldn't smell so strong.
That stories of this magnitude continue to flush out of the Twitter drain a month and a half later should be eye opening to almost anyone. But it isn't. And is it pretty certain that with each day more will come.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600510495643033601


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600508005379981312


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

There’s a critical difference between _suspecting_ that something is likely to be true and _knowing_ that it is. One is actionable. One is factual. The other is easy to dismiss. Many people have even use the word ‘gaslit’ to describe how they felt each time they’ve brought these suspicions up.

So now, instead of denying their existence, those who find them inconvenient, have switched their narrative from “it’s misinformation” to “it’s not a big deal.”








Why the TwitterFiles matter


“What’s going on?” It’s a simple question, but how do we even begin to answer it? Our sense of reality is constructed through several means. Firstly, our direct experiences. We tend to trust those most. Then, we tend to rely on the first-hand accounts of those who are closest to us: Our friends...




randomminds.substack.com


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Is Musk going to step down? Will he be true to his word? Has he figured out that he is just not the right person to run Twitter?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Is Musk going to step down? Will he be true to his word? Has he figured out that he is just not the right person to run Twitter?


I think he wants to hand it off.

Do you think the poll surprised him?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> Is Musk going to step down? Will he be true to his word? Has he figured out that he is just not the right person to run Twitter?


You can always hope.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> I think he wants to hand it off.
> 
> Do you think the poll surprised him?


I don't think the poll surprised him. He wanted an excuse to step away. Before he completed the deal, he knew that buying Twitter was the wrong move. I believe he thought he could disrupt and make bank by playing the games he has for the last month. Now I suspect he knows that did not work and his investors are unhappy. He needs more money and new investors won't come on board until he steps away from the helm.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> Is Musk going to step down? Will he be true to his word? Has he figured out that he is just not the right person to run Twitter?


He knew exactly how the result of the poll would play out before he posted it.

If the twits voted for ‘yes’, he was going to spend the next couple weeks or months finding a replacement so he could focus on other things.

If the twits voted ‘no’,he was going to spend the next couple weeks or months finding a replacement so he could focus on other things.

What has CNN told you to think about this?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> He knew exactly how the result of the poll would play out before he posted it.
> 
> If the twits voted for ‘yes’, he was going to spend the next couple weeks or months finding a replacement so he could focus on other things.
> 
> ...


You are the one with CNN on constant play. You should know what they are saying. You do a good job of keeping those of us that don't watch it, up to date. Keep up the good work.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I was surprised by the poll results. I follow Musk and I did not see the poll until it closed.

I wonder if the poll was a honey pot to draw in bots or something?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> You are the one with CNN on constant play. You should know what they are saying. You do a good job of keeping those of us that don't watch it, up to date. Keep up the good work.


You stated CNN shares your ideology, so there is that.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> You stated CNN shares your ideology, so there is that.


You are having problems with comprehension.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Just repeating what you posted is all.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Just repeating what you posted is all.


Nah, not really but keep on trying.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

“The most courageous newscast in 60 years. The CIA’s murder of my uncle was a successful coup d’état from which our democracy has never recovered,” RFK Jr. said in a tweet Saturday.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

HDRider said:


> I think he wants to hand it off.
> 
> Do you think the poll surprised him?


I give him credit for trying to make the world more free but as he's finding out the deck is stacked against him. I hope he puts more time in the exploration and settlement division of Space X. We need to start testing habs, people and equipment/food production on Luna soon and then mars.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

TWITTER AND THE LAPTOP 
TWITTER’S SECRET BLACKLISTS 
THE REMOVAL OF A PRESIDENT
TWITTER, THE FBI SUBSIDIARY

Capsule Summaries of all Twitter Files Threads to Date, With Links and a Glossary (substack.com)


----------

